# lire une video .m4v sur son ipod classique



## pyrus69 (25 Février 2009)

bonjour,


jai telecharger "happy tree friends" sur le itune store en fomat .m4v. Je pensais puvoir les ire sur mon ipod classique qd je suis dans le bus mais en faite cela ne fonctionne que si je met un adaptateur sur mon ipod pour le brancher sur un une Tv!!!!!

y a t'il une solution???

merci


----------



## pyrus69 (1 Mars 2009)

la solution c'est...

>> isquint, un enfant de deux ans pourrais l'utiliser...


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2009)

Bizarre.
L'iPod lit très bien les .m4v normalement. :mouais:


----------



## ALS (1 Mars 2009)

Quicktime PRO et c'est good, j'ai un classic 120 et tt marche nickel !

Je passe tt par quicktime puis itunes puis sur le ipod et c'est OK


----------

